# Harvesting Header Pins from Boards



## lazersteve (Jul 2, 2007)

All,

This tutorial was made by request. Noxx and Charlena have both expressed interest in how I harvest header pins from boards. This short set of videos shows three ways to harvest them.

As usual the video is on my website:

http://www.goldrecovery.us

Click 'I Agree' then select the 'Harvesting Headers' link on the copyrighted videos page. Remember to wait for the buffering. You will only see a black box while waiting. The videos will start playing once they buffer.

You can post your comments and/or questions here:

Questions and Comments

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks a lot !


----------

